# What's in your dream ROM?



## rouftop (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm pretty new to Android and have enjoyed flashing a bunch of different ROMs to see what they can do. But I don't know what makes a ROM great aside from personal preference.

I'm curious. Aside from the obvious (use zero battery , what features would be in your dream ROM?


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

rouftop said:


> I'm pretty new to Android and have enjoyed flashing a bunch of different ROMs to see what they can do. But I don't know what makes a ROM great aside from personal preference.
> 
> I'm curious. Aside from the obvious (use zero battery , what features would be in your dream ROM?


You've made a VERY astute observation MANY noobs fail to; ROMs are definitely personal preference. Not too many devs are out there to crank out crap (at least not anymore).

For me, right Rosie remap is REQUIRED. Titanium Backup is a nice perk, but I understand not including it. If it's not BAMF, it needs Spare Parts. A kernel with sysfs is mandatory. All the stuff should work, and if not it be noted in the OP, unlike heaps of current dInc ROMs. Battery life should be decent, but I'm not expecting miracles. I want the absolute least amount of lag as is possible on a JIT OS. Can I touch on that "stuff should work" point again? If major functions of the device don't work, why did you even release the thing??? To get your name out there and feel like you're one of the cool guys???

Basically, functionality comes first. Quickly and smoothly going about it's business is second. Interoperability with custom kernels featuring sysfs probably ties for second. Nice fluff like Spare Parts is third. And forth, how about being GPL and Apache compliant, unlike Synergy and Gingeritis.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

For me, CM is the perfect ROM.

It's lightweight but very powerful. Some people complain about the Android UI but I love it. So, my answer would be CM with working network location. We're almost there!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

First off I like a ROM to "Just work". I want it to boot up, have 4G, and be able to do everything I need it to do (Data, phone calls, GPS, etc). Second it has to look good. I hate ROM's that look like crap. I understand this is personal preference, and I know I can change how they look, but I don't want to spend a couple hours on my newly installed ROM just to get it to look "right" and then find out it has a major flaw. Finally, it has to be virtually bloat free, or at least allow me to make it bloat free. Sense ROM's are great, they look good, everything works, but then when you look at the system (At least for me) your jaw drops. Compare AOSP to Sense and you would be amazed all the extra stuff HTC throws in, and it makes a difference (At least in my mind). Just take boot times for example, OMFGB can be up and ready to go in 10 seconds top, Sense? Well about a minute is usually good. Same thing goes for shutting down, couple seconds for OMFGB, probably around 30 seconds for Sense. Now I understand you can uninstall all the "Crap" but some of it is so built in that removing it doesn't completely remove it.

Again all this is just my opinion and of course there are others who think that Sense is where it is at, but for me at least AOSP gives me mostly everything I need/want (Excluding Network Location) and just works.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> First off I like a ROM to "Just work". I want it to boot up, have 4G, and be able to do everything I need it to do (Data, phone calls, GPS, etc). Second it has to look good. I hate ROM's that look like crap. I understand this is personal preference, and I know I can change how they look, but I don't want to spend a couple hours on my newly installed ROM just to get it to look "right" and then find out it has a major flaw. Finally, it has to be virtually bloat free, or at least allow me to make it bloat free. Sense ROM's are great, they look good, everything works, but then when you look at the system (At least for me) your jaw drops. Compare AOSP to Sense and you would be amazed all the extra stuff HTC throws in, and it makes a difference (At least in my mind). Just take boot times for example, OMFGB can be up and ready to go in 10 seconds top, Sense? Well about a minute is usually good. Same thing goes for shutting down, couple seconds for OMFGB, probably around 30 seconds for Sense. Now I understand you can uninstall all the "Crap" but some of it is so built in that removing it doesn't completely remove it.
> 
> Again all this is just my opinion and of course there are others who think that Sense is where it is at, but for me at least AOSP gives me mostly everything I need/want (Excluding Network Location) and just works.


This. 1000 times this.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Is like to see the functionality of apps like juice defender and green power built directly in to the Rom. Is like to be able to set the Rom to turn off data/WiFi when the screen is off, and turn it on when the screen is on. Also, like in green power, be able to set it to turn on data every hour or so for1 minute to sync.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> Is like to see the functionality of apps like juice defender and green power built directly in to the Rom. Is like to be able to set the Rom to turn off data/WiFi when the screen is off, and turn it on when the screen is on. Also, like in green power, be able to set it to turn on data every hour or so for1 minute to sync.


I don't know if I would want this. I have too many problems with 2xBattery and all those apps. Its nice to have them as addons but built directly into the ROM would cause too many problems in my opinion.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

OMFGB with network location working and NFL app. That is all.

Proud New dad. Oh yeah is a BOY!!!


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm kind of funny in that I want AOSP (either CM7 or OMFGB) so that I can configure it, and because I find the battery life is better - or I want full on sense 3.0 with the rotating carousel and the 3D widgets. A configurable rosie is really nice, too, but basically, it's just got to work, as lag free as possible.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Sense 3.5, speed of CM7, theme engine and notification bar from CM7, GUI for over/underclocking and over/undervolting, option of different lock screens, change vibrate strength for everything.

basically CM7 with sense 3.5 laid over top would be ideal.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

My dream rom have 10g picks up whereever I am in the world can slay dragons and shit!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Going from latest CM7 to latest (Leaked) Stock (Rooted) ROM just for s***'s, and giggles. Although, I am afraid of what may lurk in the land of sense.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Going from latest CM7 to latest (Leaked) Stock (Rooted) ROM just for s***'s, and giggles. Although, I am afraid of what may lurk in the land of sense.


I do this sometimes too... haha. We should make it competitive and see who can stay on a Sense ROM the longest. After CM, I can only do a few hours of Sense before I come to my senses (see what I did there? ).


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

skinien said:


> I do this sometimes too... haha. We should make it competitive and see who can stay on a Sense ROM the longest. After CM, I can only do a few hours of Sense before I come to my senses (see what I did there? ).


Already back on CM7. Couldn't take all the nonsense! (Bazing!)


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

My dream rom must download porn super fast, then download the woman of my choosing from selected porn movie directly to my bed. Yes that is my dream rom, or maybe just my dream.... 

Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

skinien said:


> I do this sometimes too... haha. We should make it competitive and see who can stay on a Sense ROM the longest. After CM, I can only do a few hours of Sense before I come to my senses (see what I did there? ).


I could be part of that as I LOVE CM7 and always end up back on it...even though it doesn't have My VzW or NFL Mobile!!!! BAMF Forever is pretty badass though.

Oh and dream ROM = CM7 with working Verizon apps merged to the mainline so we can have nightlies!!!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I could be part of that as I LOVE CM7 and always end up back on it...even though it doesn't have My VzW or NFL Mobile!!!! BAMF Forever is pretty badass though.
> 
> Oh and dream ROM = CM7 with working Verizon apps merged to the mainline so we can have nightlies!!!


I would kill to be mainlined. Sadly, I don't even think it's being worked on anymore so we have to hope people like Protekk keep putting out builds.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I would kill to be mainlined. Sadly, I don't even think it's being worked on anymore so we have to hope people like Protekk keep putting out builds.


Yeah if it is being worked on it's being kept very quiet. Might as well go to Sense really at least those are supported.


----------

